# Dahlia`s Harness Vests & Leashes



## 17428

My hubby bought me a sewing machine so for my
first project I made Dahlia a harness vest.I used
a vest I bought as the template.Its a peace vest
and so she is politically correct!! LOL. I also made a 
black skully girl set for her with matching leash
and bed pillow.She has a large 48" x 36" crate and Im
going to make a wrap around curtain for it to color it up.
Today Im making a matching leash for her peace vest!!
Im also planning to make a padded shopping cart seat
cover with matching harness vest and leash.Im making my
own template to fit the Pet supply Plus carts here.


----------



## honeebee

very pretty. can't wait to see more pics


----------



## 17428

*Dahlia`s Closet*

Just for fun Im including a picture of Dahlia`s closet.
We have a coat closet near the front door and I
turned it into a chi closet! She has her furbys and
pound puppys in the baskets on the door along with
grooming tools,baby wipes,a sheet cover up, etc.
Inside on the shelves are pee pads,small carrier,
and food bags.Toys,clothes, and blankets in the plastic
dresser.I have hangers to hang her new bed
mats and pillows Im making.She is now organized!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Fantastic idea with the Closet! You are so creative. I love the harness vests and leash.
Great fabric choices  Dahlia is such a sweetheart :love7:


----------



## bubachi

oo very nice, looking cute


----------



## edel

oh wow they are so cute  wish i could sew lol i wouldnt know where to start


----------



## Terri

Wow brilliant job on all of that Rhonda!
You are so talented!!
Dahlia looks so pretty in her harnesses too!!


----------



## 17428

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for the compliments ladies! 
It really is easy and quite fun!!
Its not that pricey as I get the hardware for a $1
at dollar tree and the fabric is 30-40 percent off
at Joanns fabrics lately.Also if you join Joanns email online
free they email great coupons to use locally.
I got 2 yesterday for 40 & 50 percent off any items.
I can make 1 vest-1 leash-1 pillow from 1 yard of fabric
for $4.The filler for pillows is baby comforters I get at
yard sales for $1 and just fold it to quarter size.Just use
yarn to anchor it like a quilt and just cover it with fabric
pillowcase.Really quite easy to do.Im looking for sock
monkey fabric locally.Ebay has it for $10 a yard.
Ouch!! Hope I find some.


----------



## Brodysmom

I love dahlia's closet and also her little vests! So cute! The skull one is perfect for fall and halloween. She's going to win the best dressed award.


----------



## Suekadue

Those vests are so cute! I love the pink one and that lace trim.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

rhonda how neat is that closet, great job on what you made


----------



## 17428

Here are some fabrics I have bought
for more vest sets and pillows.
Notice the halloween ones Brodysmom!!


----------



## Biscuit

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Here are some fabrics I have bought
> for more vest sets and pillows.
> Notice the halloween ones Brodysmom!!


I love love love the ladybird fabric, never seen that in the uk.. I love ladybirds :hello1:

Your much better at this than me mine look ok but I'd pay money for yours, are the patterns you have easy to follow and do you have some on email? 

I'd love to have a go?


----------



## LucyChi

Pretty. I need to learn how to use my sewing machine. 
Love her closet as well.


----------



## 17428

*I made my own pattern freehand*

I didnt use a store bought pattern.
I just traced around a vest I had
bought a while back and added a 1/2" 
around it for the seams.I did it all freehand.
I PM`ed you.


----------



## TLI

You are very talented! I wish I could do that. It's been a long time since I've seen Dahlia! She has grown into such a beautiful little girl. She was always adorable, and still is!


----------



## Aquarius

Wow you did a great job on the harness, well done!


----------



## chi's R me

Nice sewing job and i love the closet. Wanna come organize mine? lol


----------



## Biscuit

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I didnt use a store bought pattern.
> I just traced around a vest I had
> bought a while back and added a 1/2"
> around it for the seams.I did it all freehand.
> I PM`ed you.


Thanks very much x


----------



## Smith

If you ever consider making harness vests/leashes to sell, let me know! Lyra has to wear a ferret harness right now which 1) does not have a very study leash clasp and 2) is kinda ugly. A vest designed to fit her, in one of those awesome fabrics, would be fantastic!


----------



## Queen Frida

Hey- I found you! That closet is to die for. I have a drawer right now for Frida. Won't be long and she will have outgrown that. She is sort of a clothes horse....


----------



## lynx8456

Love the vests and well I can't say enough how great I think the closet is. I wish I had the space in my home to so something so nice for my chis.


----------



## LDMomma

Smith said:


> If you ever consider making harness vests/leashes to sell, let me know!


Me too! I want a cupcake one  for all my girls LOL


----------



## 17428

*Thanks for your kind words*

Wow and HI Rylee & Frita!!
I swear she could be Dahlias sister!!
Cool! Im glad you came to Chi People!!

Thanks everyone for the interest in my vests.
I am considering doing a few possibly as I get great at it.
Also I was surprized how many people flipped over Dahlias
closet!! Gee I may have started something and there will
be lots of clean and newborn chi closets!! LOL.


----------



## my2chis

Very cute creations. You are very talented.


----------



## Pookypeds

Really nice harness.....love all the great looking material! Love the organized closet too! I need something like that! Or at least have everything organized! Great job on both!


----------



## cprcheetah

Very cute vests n pillows. I have made Zoey some but haven't for a long time, I really need to start sewing again. I love doing it.


----------



## FBRaRrN

So cool I love them can't wait to see more of them.Love the closet I have a drawer that holds treats and a few toys.


----------



## imadigger

I just love the closet. You have given me an idea to do mine. 
I don't know if this is the place to ask, but I'll give it a try. I'm trying to make a siggie and love yours. I am learning to use Paintshop Pro X2. Did you use a special template or scrapbook page, or did you make one from scratch?


----------



## 17428

I use scrapbook cluster frames for most 
of my siggys and paint shop 10.


----------



## YoQuiero

Oh my, are you in the market??  I'd love some things made for my girls, especially Roxy. Nothing ever fits her right.


----------



## ExoticChis

Harness's look awesome! And I love your closet


----------



## 17428

I was surprized how big a hit her closet was!
It really does help finding things being more organized!


----------



## kryzif

That's so cool! You get the hardware at Dollar Tree? Where at? I LOVE the dollar tree LOL


----------



## 17428

they have a pet aisle here in our dollar tree.
You can get a nice collar with all hardware and cute jingle bell for $1.
Look for the pet section there.


----------



## kryzif

Oh so you just take the hardware off the collar?


----------



## 17428

Right! Its cheaper then buying it elsewhere.
I kept the collar webbing for future but unknown 
projects at this point! I have a grocery bag full!


----------



## kryzif

Got ya. Okay well that's just creative! LOL! I admire you!


----------

